# haha! show your horse's funny face!



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

She was trying to get some leaves on the other side of the fence. I took the pic, then I was nice and fed her the leaves she was going after.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

awww shes like "Please dad, pleaaase!!"


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

This is my gelding, B. He's a goofball. Sorry for the lack of quality (it's a crop).


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My uncle's one reining mare


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Ohh god. my mare is the queen of funny faces.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

omg haley your mare is amazing!! she is so great! whats her name?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Hley, HAHAHAHAHA your mare is adorable!


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

My boy, Tango.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^Aww he's got that look of "Hurp Durp I'm a horse" lol


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

CheyAut said:


>


 
OMG these are so funny! :lol:

All of these are great!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^Yeah those made me bust out laughing


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

CheyAut said:


>


those made me burst out laughing XD


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Sundance showing off his pearly whites.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Dakota and her funny face!


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

I love this picture of Blue it makes me laugh so much. The fly mask just makes it even better


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

palominolover said:


> those made me burst out laughing XD


Sorry, I couldn't help it xD x3


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Kawairashii Ichigo said:


> Sorry, I couldn't help it xD x3


 I love this, look at the face and expression with eyes and ears. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

^^^ OMG, that is too funny!!!! I wish I had some to share. My guy makes funny faces all the time, I just never seem to have my camera on hand when he does it!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

My horses don't make funny faces that I can catch normally! lol. Everyone's pics are so funny.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, so I was determined to find something, so I apologize for the double post. 

This is actually from the other day, when we clipped him out. His expression was hilarious, as if to say "Mom, do you really have to take my picture, I'm so humiliated!!!"


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

I took this over the holiday weekend and just had to share 
This is my mini mare Susie


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

These are so funny!


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

rissaxbmth said:


> I took this over the holiday weekend and just had to share
> This is my mini mare Susie


 She like say, ''yeah I'm cute." lol


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

What's Buckleys?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^I believe it's a cough medicine?


----------

